# driving licence



## Terence1

any British here with Japanese driving licence? what proof did you provide of evidence of living in the UK?


----------



## PotatoTemple

Hi Terence, it almost 2 years ago I did the process of applying for a Japanese Driving License (and using my UK Driving License in the application) and I don't recall anything about evidence of living in UK, beyond my UK license (and counterpart?) and my Passport?


----------

